
Gocryptfs: successor to EncFS by the EncFS co-maintainer - srgseg
https://nuetzlich.net/gocryptfs/comparison/
======
srgseg
This project deserves a lot of credit, and hopefully will get enough attention
that the author will be able to crowdfund a security audit.

